# Mandatory portage in Boulder Creek



## De la Boot (Apr 21, 2004)

Fallen tree. If putting in at four mile, the tree fell immediately after the first road bridge (not the old bridge at the put-in) 

Large easy eddie on the right, easy port. 

Also - lost a blue dry bag in the section below portage, if found, please call Josh at 720-352-8909.

thanks!


----------



## Dave Frank (Oct 14, 2003)

This tree now has a large window in the middle. Enjoy. It WILL move with the next good high water, unless further action is taken.


----------

